# Stump Grinder



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

I am going to buy a stump grinder. Want a 3pt.model for the back of my JD 4600. I have been all over the web looking at them,and I am looking for imput from you guys.
In the past year I have had enough work to justify renting a walk behind Vermeer 3 times.The machine does a nice job,but it is slow and cumbersome to get into place.There has been other stumps that I turned down,because I could not see renting a machine for one or two stumps.


----------



## Cliff (Nov 30, 2003)

I bought a used Ashland stump grinder that mounts on the tractor 3 point lift and have found it to be a good machine . It is a heavy one and requires about a 50 HP tractor. It takes out a stump in just a few minutes. 

Even been asked to grind some stumps for the folks around the area for cash. Guess a guy could make a few bucks with one. If he had the time. 

A picture of the one I have is at this company website. 

http://www.ashlandind.com/new_page_1.htm 

By the way I am located in East Texas. 
Good Luck 
Cliff

:xmas:


----------



## Cliff (Nov 30, 2003)

I bought a used Ashland stump grinder that mounts on the tractor 3 point lift and have found it to be a good machine . It is a heavy one and requires about a 50 HP tractor. It takes out a stump in just a few minutes. 

Even been asked to grind some stumps for the folks around the area for cash. Guess a guy could make a few bucks with one. If he had the time. 

A picture of the one I have is at this company website. 

http://www.ashlandind.com/new_page_1.htm 

By the way I am located in East Texas. 
Good Luck 
Cliff


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

That looks like one serious machine. You got a tractor big enough to run that thing slipshod?


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Argee*

I have a Ford 5000 Deisel 66 hp,that would run that grider nicely.There are a lot of options out there,and I am exploring them.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

We hired a guy with a "MERRI-CRUSHER" brand grinder to do some work for us, it did a great job, but was pretty tough on his 90+ HP BELARUS tractor, it took out the pto clutch numorous times and broke the pto housing at least twice!! An 80 hp ford played with the same machine.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slipshod _
> *I am going to buy a stump grinder. Want a 3pt.model for the back of my JD 4600. I have been all over the web looking at them,and I am looking for imput from you guys.
> In the past year I have had enough work to justify renting a walk behind Vermeer 3 times.The machine does a nice job,but it is slow and cumbersome to get into place.There has been other stumps that I turned down,because I could not see renting a machine for one or two stumps. *


Well as a lot of you know I have bought my stump grinder. It is a Shaver SC50 and it works well behind my 4600 JD. It would be nicer yet if I had it on a higher horsepower tractor, but I am well within the range the machine needs to run right.
Today I ground stumps for customers and I have set a price of $6.50 an inch if I grind and go, $8.00 an inch if I put the spot back to grade with soil and haul off the chips. I did a bit of research with my competitors in the area by having some of my own stump estimated and at $6.50 I am below them all, most are around the $8.00 figure just to grind. The jobs I did today were all multiple stumps so I flexed on my pricing some because of less time lost trucking. The one fella wanted his maple chips so I piled them for him and filled the holes. He said I was $200.00 cheaper and the other guy was just going to grind. He had a stump 54" at ground level.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Should have her paid for by fall huh???


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Well how about giving me a price if I send my most recently acquired stump to you via trucking company! 

I used to rent a Vermeer stump grinder as well as a chipper when I was doing a lot of tree work. Do you have a chipper or how do you get rid of your limbs? At one time I had considered buying one of the Davey Tree companies used chippers......that were being sold down here.............often times I wished I had as it sure beats piling up brush and limbs and waiting for the right time to burn it all. 

Tomorrow I hope to fire up my 8 hp gas powered water pump and put on the high pressure nozzle and wash all the dirt off it so my little Ford 1720 can handle whats left of it. Right now its just setting by the side of the pond much to heavy for the Ford to even think about lifting or dragging........


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*paid for*

I hope to have it paid for by the end of July Randy. If I can string together 7 days like today I am in the black. Putting their lawns in shape seems to be a great selling point for me. Every customer so far has gone for it. Chipmaker it is funny that you mentioned a chipper, because I am in negotiations for a 75 H. P. Morbark unit that is in great shape. Thus far I have been loading out all my branches and taking them to my site and burning. Once I buy one I will be set to do serious tree removal. I have a buyer lined up for the chipper material, he uses it to heat a wood kiln. My business is growing faster then I planned, but my two sons are working for me more and more. It seems they both like the extra cash Dad can provide. My oldest has developed into a good operater and the youngest is very organized and good with the wrenches. I want to be able to turn it over to them in 6 years and it looks like an attainable goal. Then I will go to work for them part time.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

:smoking: Congrats slips!! Your business plan sounds familiar! My dad is working the same plan, and me too for that matter, but since my oldest is 11, I have a little longer to go.:lmao:


----------

